# In search of 6 speed sf bay area



## Nickl61891 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoping someone has an EDU out of a 2.7t A6, 6 speed in CA near SF and surrounding area. Going to rebuild it with JHM kit. Let me know!


----------

